# WHO IS THE NEXT HISTORICAL DOG NEVER SEEN BEFORE IN PUBLIC THAN HERE IN THIS PRIVATE



## marrc (Aug 17, 2009)

WHO IS THE NEXT HISTORICAL DOG NEVER SEEN BEFORE IN PUBLIC THAN HERE IN THIS PRIVATE PIC?

My friend have many private Pit Bull historical pictures. The other day I requested to him one of this private pic to share with all us for riddle game. He had the courtesy to give me this private pic, one historical private picture that never before had seen the publish light, to share it in this place and to awhile play to the riddles lol, thanks mariano.

Copy and keep very well this pic, when you know who is, you keep like a treasure lol.

All the people have heard talk about this female, but are very few dogmen have been able to see her with his own eyes

1) WHO IS THE BLACK FEMALE?.

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5549/whoisthatdog.jpg

ANSWER:

Of all that we move here, sincerely, Who had seen previously the pic of Boudreaux´ Lupe (Carver)? Do not exist pic of this superb female publishes or in the air. Now thanks to mariano of villa liberty kennels already exists a pic publishes of Lupe and all us we can enjoy of it.

American Pit Bull Terrier Pedigrees - APBTPedrigees.com (english)

American Pit Bull Terrier Pedigrees - APBTPedrigees.com (spanish)

Before to saw this Lupe´s pic, all us knew and talked so much about this popular female, now already also we know her in meat and bone lol thanks to mariano (IADCRO & FIAPBT) .

In my riddles game, would coming many more historical private pics of popular and historical Pits coming from mariano for me and for all us. Thanks my friend.

I said to mariano to write and add his credit with the addres of his Web site within of all the pics that he give me for to share here, as I added in the first pic, but he said to me that he prefers not add his credit within the pics because lose the essence and the quality. I am very happy and honest to be your friend, never change man.

Well, here you have your credit my friend

and your FIAPBT FEDERACION INTERNACIONAL DEL AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER

and too your IADCRO IADCRO www.iadcro.com

2) WHO IS THE NEXT HISTORICAL DOG NEVER SEEN BEFORE IN PUBLIC THAN HERE IN THIS PRIVATE PIC?

http://img22.imageshack.us/i/55116227.jpg

Yfrog - 297478.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/183/55116227.jpg



[IMG=http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/183/55116227.jpg][/IMG]

Thanks maurice for this superb dogs and thanks mariano (FIAPBT & IADCRO) for this pics never seen before in public.

Good question for the old timer.

here you have your credit my friend:

your FIAPBT FEDERACION INTERNACIONAL DEL AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER

and your IADCRO IADCRO www.iadcro.com

3) ALL TOGETHER WE CAN FINISH WITH THE BSL. Great news for the Pit Bull in Slovenia

Please, hel us to spread the IADCRO information, especially the Alerts section, since whatever more emails are sent in educated way to the authorities, more possibilities exist to eliminate the negative BSL that as much damages it to the Pit Bull and its responsible owners, breeders and the animal lovers in the world.

---------------------------

A - ALERTS -- ALERTAS EL METODO IADCRO

To see these letters like model, to do your own one, to be sent it to the differents authorities. Of the letters that to chooses to realise your own one, we suggested chooses the letter more present, since how more present it is, more updated will be the information in his content.

---------------------------

B - IADCRO & FIAPBT requirement to the Slovenia Government: 
INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION FOR DEFENSE CANINE AND HIS RESPONSIBLE OWNERS (IADCRO) & FIAPBT (English) February, 06, 2010 (New)

Great news from Slovenia. The politicians no longer consider the BSL that it went to ban very soon 14 breed dogs. Instead of to ban the 14 breed dogs, finally they will approve a Law according to the IADCRO & FIAPBT recommendations, a Law that punishes the irresponsible owner, without considering that breed dog, size or mestization that will be his dog. Therefore, to Slovenia is not necessary to send more letters (emails) to the authorities. Fantastic.

The next is different subject, but more important that the game of the riddles. Taking attention please.

Copy and paste

More IADCRO & FIAPBT Information in defense International of the breed dogs inside the BSL, specially with the defense the Pit Bull:

In the FIRST IADCRO INTERNATIONAL CONGRESS about BSL, has been demonstrated scientifically the nonexistence of Dangerous or Potentially Dangerous breeds dogs. IADCRO informs:

How can I help to defense the discriminations breed dogs by the BSL? IADCRO

IADCRO METHOD. THE IMPORTANCE OF THE DIFFUSION TO SECURE TO MODIFY THE BSL IADCRO METHOD

ALERTS EL METODO IADCRO

COUNTRIES with BSL WE MUST DOING BOYCOTT PAISES CON BSL A REALIZAR BOICOT

NEWS BOLETIN FIAPBT & IADCRO News Boletin

IADCRO IADCRO www.iadcro.com IADCRO, INVITA, ANIMA Y ORIENTA ADECUADAMENTE A LOS AMANTES DE LOS ANIMALES, A DEFENDER PUBLICAMENTE a las razas injustamente

Statistics: Dog Attacks Statistics

MEMBERS LIST OF IADCRO. IADCRO´S MEMBERS

Breed specific legislation failing globally: 
Breed specific legislation failing globally

VIDEO: 




THE REAL NATURE OF THE APBT PHOTOGRAPHED THROUGHOUT OF THE HISTORY. IS BETTER A IMAGE THAM THOUSAND WORDS. http://www.fiapbt.net/fotosbuenas.html

Help us to spread the IADCRO & FIAPBT information of all the ways that you think that are ok. To spreading the IADCRO & FIAPBT information, is our best army for fight the BSL, but we need your help for it. THANK YOU

THANK YOU

FIAPBT FEDERACION INTERNACIONAL DEL AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER IADCRO IADCRO www.iadcro.com


----------

